# is300 turbo



## ozzey5547 (Apr 13, 2014)

i am thinking of putting an ebay turbo into my 2001 is300. i know how to do everything except i dont want to mess with the ecu. i was wondering if there is anyway around getting a new one. the boost would only be around 5 or 6.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I would seek the advice from the enthusiast's club: ClubLexus


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

You'd probably be better off dropping a 2jz gte lump in there. I'd assume the compression ratio would be different so you'd need new pistons. You will need a new ecu, or at least a re-map for the boost control, as well as new injectors. The stock ones would max out pretty quickly.


----------

